# telnet et AppleScript



## vally973 (2 Avril 2007)

salut,

J'ai besoin de savoir comment r&#233;cuperer des informations d'un fichier texte et les envoyer une par une(lignes par lignes) par Telnet.

J'espere avoir &#233;t&#233; claire....

Merci d'avance 

Mauvaise pioche&#8230; c'est plut&#244;t du c&#244;t&#233; "R&#233;seau et serveurs" que tu aurais du lorgner


----------



## maousse (3 Avril 2007)

dans quel contexte ? C'est un script ?
Tu es forcée de passer par telnet ?
Il te faut faire un script shell, rien de très sorcier.



(pour le modérateur qui a bougé ça ici, c'est plutôt pour unix/linux, open source, forum très mal nommé d'ailleurs.)


----------



## Zyrol (4 Avril 2007)

maousse a dit:


> (pour le modérateur qui a bougé ça ici, c'est plutôt pour unix/linux, open source, forum très mal nommé d'ailleurs.)




Et Zou...


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2007)

Pas sorcier ... voire ! Telnet ce n'est pas &#224; proprement parler fait pour envoyer des donn&#233;es mais plus pour des sessions interactives, non ?


----------



## tatouille (4 Avril 2007)

yep un petit sftp houep telnet  vally973 

J'espere avoir été claire.


----------



## vally973 (5 Avril 2007)

En fait j'ai besoin d'un script (avec AppleSript) qui recupere des données d'un fichier texte afin d'envoyer, via telnet, des commandes à un routeur.

Je ne veux pas forcément le script complet, mais au moins des pistes...

merci


----------



## tatouille (6 Avril 2007)

vally973 a dit:


> En fait j'ai besoin d'un script (avec AppleSript) qui recupere des données d'un fichier texte afin d'envoyer, via telnet, des commandes à un routeur.
> 
> Je ne veux pas forcément le script complet, mais au moins des pistes...
> 
> merci



c'est theroriquement simple et possible mais ils nous fauraient un peu plus de détails


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2007)

Par exemple : quel protocole comptes-tu utiliser pour transmettre tes donn&#233;es. Tu peux utiliser _telnet_ pour &#233;mettre une s&#233;rie d'instruction pour tel ou tel protocole (j'ai un petit exemple en SMTP) mais il faudrait nous l'indiquer.
En clair : &#224; quel service dois-tu te connecter ?


----------



## vally973 (6 Avril 2007)

Je dois me connecter à un routeur Cisco par telnet...


----------



## tatouille (6 Avril 2007)

et ... http://cisco.com/en/US/products/sw/...figuration_guide_chapter09186a00800ca7d3.html

quel est le model ? hyperterm/ether/portconsol ?
apres auth qu'es ce que tu veux faire ?


----------



## vally973 (3 Mai 2007)

C'est un routeur 2811.
je dois m'y connecter via telnet et envoyer les commandes qui ont été récupérées d'un fichier afin de configuerer le routeur.


----------



## Einbert (3 Mai 2007)

J'ai un peu de peine à croire que l'on peut envoyé des commandes telnets pour configurer le routeur. Se connecter avec telnet sur le routeur oui, mais après on arrive dans l'OS Cisco (IOS si je me rappelle bien) et là, c'est un autre monde  . Expérience faite, configurer des périphériques Cisco c'est assez la galère si on est pas certifié CCNP ou une quelconque autre certif Cisco  .
Si cela fonctionne effectivement via telnet, alors oui, je pense que tu dois pouvoir le faire via un shell script.


----------



## Einbert (3 Mai 2007)

Le mieux est encore de d/l le fichier de conf du routeur, le modifier localement, puis à nouveau l'uploader via tftp par exemple (ça je sais que ça marche et tu peux l'automatiser si c'est ce que tu dois faire).

++


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2007)

C'est une bonne suggestion en effet.
Maintenant, concernant TELNET, c'est un peu un probl&#232;me en trompe-l'oeil : en-dehors des sessions par d&#233;faut, TELNET te permet d'interagir avec n'importe quel protocole sur IP [ce que je fais pour mes mails, avec POP3  de temps &#224; autres, pour le fun ...]


----------



## vally973 (4 Mai 2007)

En fait on a une interface graphique en C grace à laquelle un utilisateur va rentrer des données pour configurer le routeur(2811), cela va générer un fichier texte. ce fichier doit etre récuperer avec un script (ligne par ligne) et toujours avec AppleScript, les données doivent etre envoyées au routeur via Telnet.(afin de le configurer).

Sinon en ce qui concerne Cisco, on a des cours dessus et on a passé la CCNAP1.

J'espere etre claire


----------



## Warflo (12 Mai 2007)

Pourquoi AppleScript?
Ce serait beaucoup plus simple en Bash/Python/Perl/etc. non ?


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2007)

On doit pouvoir appeler ais&#233;ment un script &#224; partir d'un script en AppleScript.


----------



## darcanna (17 Mai 2007)

Hello , 

J'ai le même projet que toi a faire , si tu peux m'ajouter sur MSN pour en parler : darcanna@hotmail.com .

Merci


----------

